# Paradise and Cayuse rides



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Has anybody been riding to Paradise or on Cayuse pass this season yet? Wondering how safe you felt about visibility going to Paradise (snow banks/shoulders) and is enough of Cayuse is plowed to make it worth while?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

With the buttload of snow up there this year I doubt many have made it up there.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

I did this ride last year in the middle of June and at that time there was still snow piled on the sides of the road in some areas. Considering the amount of snow we've had this year, I suspect it will be just about time for RAMROD before the roads are clear.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

this is pretty up to the minute:
https://www.nps.gov/webcams-mora/west.jpg

Doesn't look like its raining


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

Going up shouldn't be a problem except for the maniacs driving that road, and the snow and the ice and the cold wet wind and the limited visibility and the random snow plows...

The downhill well that wouldn't exactly be "fun" either... 

My goodness, its going to be a while before it isn't winter up there.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

eplanajr said:


> Going up shouldn't be a problem except for the maniacs driving that road, and the snow and the ice and the cold wet wind and the limited visibility and the random snow plows...
> 
> The downhill well that wouldn't exactly be "fun" either...
> 
> My goodness, its going to be a while before it isn't winter up there.


I'm assuming you're talking about Chinook. It's always plowed for a couple of weeks before it opens and that's when the riding is good. I agree that it's an idiot magnet on the weekends after it opens. Drivers going to Paradise, Stevens Canyon, and Sunrise have always been really nice (especially considering no significant shoulders) 

The snow banks really aren't a problem if they've plowed the shoulders a bit. I'll likely give Paradise a try on Tuesday and report back.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

Leave your life insurance paperwork with your someone special... jk

Have fun, looking forward to the report. I myself will be going to Muir tomorrow, although not on a bike.
=)


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

eplanajr said:


> Leave your life insurance paperwork with your someone special... jk
> 
> Have fun, looking forward to the report. I myself will be going to Muir tomorrow, although not on a bike.
> =)


Just heard that Cayuse is plowed past the sunrise turnoff (not sure how far).


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

SwiftSolo said:


> Has anybody been riding to Paradise or on Cayuse pass this season yet? Wondering how safe you felt about visibility going to Paradise (snow banks/shoulders) and is enough of Cayuse is plowed to make it worth while?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I did the Cayuse pass ride today. It is cleared up to the Y and down to the tunnel. They are starting on Chinook from the Y up. The White River road is only cleared to the gate / ranger station. I'm guessing early July for Sunrise.

I'll ride Paradise on the next warm day and report back.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Thought I already posted this! Sorry for the delay. The ride to Paradise is good and the snow banks are back far enough to be reasonably safe. 

As always, the drivers are respectful on this route.


----------

